# Abmahnung wegen Torrent Download



## Invisible_XXI (9. September 2009)

Hallo, ein Kumpel hat soeben eine Abmahnung wegen irgendwelchen Torrent Downloads ins Haus bekommen. 500 euro für eine mp3 datei  er hat 40 dateien runtergeladen und hofft nun, dass er nicht auch noch für die restlichen jeweils 500 euro zahlen muss!

Jetzt frage ich mich, wie diese Abmahnanwälte eigentlich so Leute ausfindig machen??! und wie hoch damit das risiko ist, erwischt zu werden?


mich interessiert hier rein die technische grundlage. ich habe nicht vor selbst irgendwelche downloads laufen zu lassen.

jetzt meint er, er hätte besser bei rapidshare, oder direkt-download-seiten gezogen. z.b. rapidshare. 
ist das nicht viel riskanter, weil man da ne direkte verbindung zu deren server hat?


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

ausharren, nicht melden. das ist bullshit und verarsche mehr nicht, sollte noch mal was kommen mit anwalt drohen. das ganze wird von paar anwälten gemacht in hamburg oder wo der sitzt wurde bereits von planetopia oder stern tv berichtet, dein kumpel soll sich ja nicht melden bei denen, auch bei mir hat dies super geklappt, vor nem jahr kam auch sowas, nach dem dritten schreiben kam nix mehr und es hat sich nie mehr jemand gemeldet


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. September 2009)

hm, ich habe ihm auch erstmal dazu geraten ruhig zu bleiben. der ist verständlicherweise aber trotzdem sehr aufgebracht ^^ außerdem habe ich ihm geraten zu einem anwalt zu gehen, der sich auf sowas spezialisiert hat.


das war aber gar nicht das, was mich interessiert hat, sondern würde ich gern wissen, wie die anwälte überhaupt auf ihn gekommen sind.


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

ka, wahrscheinlich zufall, einfach irgendwelche leut anschreiben alleinstehend und dann auf gut glück das se zahlen


----------



## Ezio (9. September 2009)

Richtig, nicht zahlen. Meist sind es Fakes, auf die leider noch viele Leute reinfallen 

Viel Glück muss man da nicht haben. Es hat eh jeder mal ne mp3 geladen


----------



## exa (9. September 2009)

naja, man ist ja per ip eindeutig identifizierbar...

es gibt spezialisierte firmen, die machen nichts anderes als selbst herunterzuladen und dabei die ips zu loggen

über den isp kommt man dann an die adresse...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. September 2009)

ok, also in dem torrent programm sehen die dann die ip von den dateien, die jemand (z.b. mein kumpel) und der anwalt gleichzeitig runterlädt?

und der isp gibt dann einfach so den namen und adresse raus?! dürfen die das denn? dachte da gibt es sowas wie datenschutz.


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

lol, sicher dürfen die das nicht


----------



## Ezio (9. September 2009)

Die Daten dürfen sie nicht einfach so rausgeben. Stand die IP denn im Brief und ist das die von deinem Kumpel? Hat er eine statische IP?


----------



## StonedBeer (9. September 2009)

Also, das funktioniert folgendermaßen:
Spezialisierte "Unternehmen" surfen den ganzen Tag im Auftrag von den Rechteinhabern bestimmter urheberrechtlich geschützer Dateien auf Downloadbörsen rum (Torrents, Bearshare usw.) und laden dort Dateien runter. Die werden dann gecheckt ob sie auch wirklich sonstwas von sonstwem sind (also z.B. Song X von band Y). Dann wird eine Anzeige gestellt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft mit dieser IP Adresse. Die Anzeige verläuft zu 99,999% im Sande, ABER: Die Staatsanwaltschaft fragt beim ISP (Internet Service Provider) nach der Daten des Anschlussinhabers der IP Adresse zu dem Zeitpunkt des Downloads. Das kommt dann in die Akte. Dann beantragt der Anwalt der abmahnen will Akteneinsicht, so kommt er an die Daten des Abzumahnenden ran.
Und dann gibts ne Abmahnung 
Auch wenn ich jetzt keinen wirklichen Rechtsrat geben will: Ignorieren würde ich es nicht, bzw nur nach Absprache mit einem Anwalt der sich damit auskennt.

Grüße


----------



## K3n$! (9. September 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren von wem der Brief kam und welche Firma etc. er vertritt.

Das was Stern TV, Akte 0X usw. meist meint, sind doch seiten wie opendownload.de, auf denen man für freeware in einem 1-jahres-abo geld abdrücken muss. Bei denen nie antworten, die lösen sich dann von allein auf die probleme. 

wenn es aber um torrent mp3s geht, würd ich mir da nicht so sicher sein.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## StonedBeer (9. September 2009)

Aso, ja, wenn es um so Internet-Abo-Fallen geht, stimmt das mit dem nicht antworten aber auch nicht. 
Eigentlich sollte man da einen einzigen Brief zurückschreiben, in dem man seinen Standpunkt klar macht, da gabs mal in der c't eine gute Vorlage.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. September 2009)

nene, das ist schon torrent und ich habe keine ahnung was in dem schreiben steht.

mir gings ja nur darum rauszufinden, wie das technisch möglich ist und stonedbeer hat es ja recht gut erklärt. finde es allerdings ziemlich seltsam, dass die anwälte da anscheinend so tricksen können und dürfen?!

das würde aber auch bedeuten: wenn ich eine schnelle internetleitung hätte und damit irgendwelche dateien in windeseile runterladen würde. sagen wir mal innerhalb von 1min. dann wäre das risiko erwischt zu werden doch gering, weil die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass genau in dem moment irgend ein fahnder auch die datei runterlädt, sehr gering ist, oder nicht?!


----------



## StonedBeer (9. September 2009)

Also zum Tricksen:
Es gibt auch schon Staatsanwaltschaften, die die Verfahren sofort einstellen, sich also dagegen stellen von der Abmahnindustrie "benutzt" zu werden. Begründung für die Einstellung ist mir grade entfallen. Ist aber sinnvoll, da manche Staatsanwaltschaften meterhohe Berge an Akten von dem Zeugs haben und teilweise ein Staatsanwalt nur damit beschäftigt ist, solche Sachen zu machen = Verschwendung von Steuergeldern.

Zum rasanten Download:
Meineswissens ist das genau so^^. Also wer keine Dateien hochläd, ist meistens nicht im Visier der "Fahnder".

Grüße


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. September 2009)

Auch ein rasanter Download ändert eigentlich nichts daran, dass protokolliert wird, welche IP wann auf den Server zugreift. Bei Torrents handelt es sich ja Dateien innerhalb eines P2P (Peer 2 Peer)-Netzwerkes - das heißt, wenn eine Datei auf einem Rechner ist und zum Download steht, kann man es herunterladen. Haben mehrere Leute die gleiche Datei, so kann ich mehrere Server zum Download nutzen und so einen schnelleren Download erzielen - sollte mein Torrentprogramm allerdings so eingestellt sein, dass es im Anschluss die Datei direkt wieder zum Download offeriert, kann also ein andere die Datei herunterladen und mit dem direkten Zugriff auf die Datei im Prinzip auch die IP des Rechners einsehen.
So zumindest, wie ich es verstanden habe.


----------



## StonedBeer (9. September 2009)

Jepp. Aber: Für eine zivilrechtliche Abmahnung ist es von imensem Vorteil, die Datei tatsächlich vollständig herunterzuladen, weil man nur so zweifelsfrei beweisen kann, dass derjenige tatsächlich die Datei runtergeladen hat. Auf gekrabse wie "Aber er hat ja 1/3 der Datei runtergeladen, ich habs genau gesehen! Und jetzt 5000 Euro bitte" lässt sich kein Abmahnanwalt ein^^

Grüße


----------



## potzblitz (9. September 2009)

Er hat doch sicher eine Unterlassungserklärung mit dem schreiben erhalten, dann sollte er eine abgeänderte Unterlassungserklärung dort zurück schicken und das war´s.
Die Adresse haben Sie von der Staatsanwaltschaft, dort wurde eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstattet und so haben Sie die Adresse erhalten. Die IP wurde höchst wahrscheinlich von einer Schweizer Firma ermittel, die sich darauf spezialisiert hat und den deutschen Behörden nicht unbekannt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2009)

das problem bie torrent is halt, dass man dabei auch ANBIETET. die anderen können dateibestandteiel, die du schon hast, nämlich bei dir mit runterladen.

ein fake is das ganze sicher nicht, und in so nem fall ist es im gegensatz zu abo-abzocken auch mehr als gerechtfertigt... 

man kann aber natürlich - mit anwaltlicher hilfe - vlt. die summe verringern.


----------



## potzblitz (9. September 2009)

Habe seit einem Jahr nichts mehr von denen gehört und was haben die doch gedroht mit dem ersten Brief. Alles nur Massenbriefe : Unterschrift kopiert und allen den gleichen Inhalt. Sofern du ein kleiner Fisch bist, wars das. 

Ein Schreckmoment und dann wieder klaren Kopf fassen 

Denke an die abgeänderte Unterlassungserklärung!!!


----------



## StonedBeer (9. September 2009)

Also ich würde sowas nicht unbedingt auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, ich denke auch, wenn das bei dir vor Jahren passiert ist, ist es was anderes. Die sind heute wesentlich schärfer.


----------



## Phil_5 (9. September 2009)

Ich halte das auch für einen Fake, einfach ignorieren.

Im Normalfall würde das nämlich anders ablaufen. Wenn dir wirklich jemand an den Kragen will, kommt normal jemand von der Polizei o.ä. vorbei mit Beschluss etc und überprüft ob besagte Datei auch auf deinen Rechner ist. Zumindest war das mal bei einem Kumpel von mir so. Endete dan mit einer Verwarnung.


----------



## StonedBeer (9. September 2009)

uh, ne, da verwechselst du was, Vorsicht!
Wenn die Polizei vorbei kommt, dann ist es, weil sie auf eine Anzeige (Strafrecht) reagieren.
Wenn du eine Abmahnung bekommst, ist das Zivilrecht, es regelt also die Rechtsbeziehung zwischen Privatpersonen. Da mischt sich der Staat nicht ein.
Also nur weil die Polizei nicht mit der Abmahnung kommt, heißt das nicht(!), dass es ein Fake ist.

Grüße


----------



## potzblitz (9. September 2009)

Schau mal da Fileshare Abmahnung durch U+C das waren die bei mir!


----------



## ole88 (10. September 2009)

so siehts aus, und das einige hier nichts auf die leichte schulter nehmen ist ein fehler denn an euch verdienen die das geld


----------



## rebel4life (10. September 2009)

Kam das per Post oder per Email? Das ist wichtig zu wissen.

Es ist Schwachsinn, einfach zu sagen, dass man das auf die leichte Schulter nehmen soll, denn spätestens bei der 2. Mahnung wirds schon teurer, wenn das dann noch vor Gericht geht, darfst du die Gerichtskosten zahlen, denn du wirst verlieren. Also gleich zum Anwalt und fertig.

Wieso du verlieren wirst wenn die dich wegen Raubkopiererei drankriegen ist ganz einfach - sie haben sicherlich Daten von deiner IP beim Torrent empfangen und da ist es nunmal zu 99,99% auszuschließen, dass das nicht stimmt.


----------



## StonedBeer (10. September 2009)

Da kann ich mich rebel4life nur anschließen.
Das einfach nur zu ingorieren kann sehr teuer werden. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.

Grüße


----------



## Pokerclock (10. September 2009)

Da es sich hier um sehr große Summen handelt und nicht zweifelsfrei belegt werden kann, dass Tipps von Usern auch der Richtigkeit entsprechen, schließe ich ab hier den Thread.

Es sei dem Betroffenen geraten, besser bei entsprechenden Fachstellen sich Rat einzuholen.

-CLOSED-


----------

